# Classical Music for Screenplay



## Amundsen72

Hello:

I am writing a screenplay set in occupied France between 1942-1944. In the story there is a female cellist who is called upon to play to a group of nuns in the second story of a large barn. Through the storyline there is a man whom the cellist loves but cannot have. 

I am looking for suggestions for 4-5 period pieces that center around the cello. Ideally, each piece would built upon the last in the number of players and the types of instruments could be grow yet be consistent through screenplay.

As the screenplay stands, there would be:

1.) One cello solo. Ideally, this is an extremely sensual piece written (ideally, but not necessarily) before 1942. The woman playing the cello is giving her love through the music so ideally it's a moving, emotive piece.

2.) A trio of some kind- something with a cellist, a pianist and a violinist. 

3.) A piece that's played by 10-15 musicians.

4.) a bold pieces with a large group of musicians. It would be played before a group of Nazi sympathizers and the piece would cause trouble for those performing it b/c it's not allowed, written by a Jewish composer, is a call to French freedom, etc. This piece may or may not have a conductor- any suggestions on that would be fantastic!

Any advice, suggestions, or wisdom would be greatly appreciated! 

jason


----------

